# Rescue Quilt Finished!!



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am finished with the quilt for the rescues. I will be giving it to Edie for the raffle at the Nationals. Around the edges it says:

He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion.
AND
We will not know peace until all of the unprotected and unloved are encircled by strong, caring arms.
AND
This quilt was made for all the beautiful, caring people who help the helpless animals in the world. Made by hand by Cindy Thom December 2010.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

:aktion033:Its beautiful! I love it.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Cindy, that quilt is absolutely gorgeous! :aktion033::aktion033: I just love all the adorable little fluffs faces all over it and the names of the most amazing people who love and care for these fluffs!!! Great job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That quilt is just beautiful!!!:crying::wub: You are so very talented and creative..wow-I love it!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a wonderful job! it's beautiful and the words ...very touching.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That's a very beautiful quilt Cindy -the pictures and words are so meaningful.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh what a masterpiece and what a treasure it will be for the one who gets to take it home!! This is amazing!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cyndi - BRAVO :aktion033::aktion033: What a gorgeous, meaningful quilt. :wub: It's just beautiful and I love the faces and names whom we know so well from their selfless work with rescues. Okay, I have to get some Kleenex.:smcry:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: :w00t: :aktion033: FABULOUS... WOW what a labor of love.. it will be a big hit at the raffle/auction... What a wonderful gift you are giving to help the precious rescues!! :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is amazing!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I love it,it's so amazing and fluffs who've been rescued and their rescuers!

When's the auction?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a fabulous gift you are giving to the lucky winner!!!!!! It is just beautiful :thumbsup:.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub:So very touching....it truly is priceless.....:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a beautiful work of art and love.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a beautiful quilt.You are so talented.:biggrin:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Cindy, great job!!! The quilt is BEAUTIFUL and the words are so fitting!! It's just wonderful!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

:aktion033: *WOW :aktion033:*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What an amazing quilt, for all the work and all it stands for :grouphug:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

cyndrae said:


> I am finished with the quilt for the rescues. I will be giving it to Edie for the raffle at the Nationals. Around the edges it says:
> 
> He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion.
> AND
> ...


Oh my gosh, how beautiful and the wording is perfect and so true, brought tears from the heart, beautiful.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How beautiful! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

OMGOSH Cindy, that is so wonderful.:aktion033: Just brought me to tears seeing it and am sure it is even more special in person. You put so much love and heart into this Quilt a true "labor of Love". I will be sure and have this displayed in a very special place at the raffle or probably should be a silent action for this special gift. It will certainly be a much sot after item.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It looks wonderful  great job, Cindy
Hugs
Kat


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cindy the quilt is beyond gorgeous, what an amazing job you did on it!!! :wub:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Simply beautiful and so very special!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

absolutely beautiful!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That quilt is so special, I almost think it shouldn't be raffled at all! Maybe the AMA should keep it and put it on display at their functions!!! It's a wonderful piece of art. :aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The quilt is just beautiful, I'm sure it will make a lot of money.
You are so very talented that quilt was just gorgeous. :cloud9:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats beautiful.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Gorgeous work. So sweet, making me tear up here.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Exquisite---lined in love. Amazing work! Priceless!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous.:aktion033:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

How beautiful!!! And the words are so, so moving!

Wonderful of you to do this lovely work to raffle!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Its gorgeous, simply stunning!!! There is so much love and work put into every stitch! I can't wait to see it in person. You truly have an awesome talent.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

its quite beautiful! it is going to be such a wonderful gift to win at the raffle!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, you are so talented. What a beautiful quilt. I hope it brings big bucks!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh my, this quilt is AMAZING! I can feel the love you put into making it. It should raise a pretty penny for AMA Rescue. Thank you so much!

Cathy


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I love it. It is absolutely wonderful, you did an awesome job.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cindy, the quilt is so beautiful and lovely made! The details with the names are priceless! 

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

You did a fantastic job!!! Love it!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That is beautiful!! well done!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Absolutely GORGEOUS! So beautiful!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. This was really a work of Love. I will miss the Nationals this year but I will be at the one the year after in California and I already have ideas for something.

Someone will have to take some pictures and let me know how it goes.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You did an amazing job! I love it!!


----------

